# Day 1 and 2-4/26-4/27- HM Male and Female Together



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Began floating male with female, after him seeming interested in her in her own container. He immediately began to dance and flare, and made a bubble nest in his container.

Began seasoning new spawning tank with Prime, IAL, Moss balls, one java plant, and a bamboo shoot glass container, sideways as a hiding place for female. 

April 27-8pm--Put male in first and let him get used to his new surroundings. Wax paper used this time, for bubble nest as, the bubble wrap was hard to see if eggs were there or not, and also ruined bubble nest whenever water slightly moved.

Tank temp is 82 degrees. 

Introduced female at 11:30p. Male immediately went over and began his dance. She let him chase her and, when he stopped, she went back to get him. She investigated area where bubble nest would hopefully be, and used the back of the bamboo vase, instead of the inside, to hide. Once he stopped chasing, she went back to dance, and get his attention.

Male and female were primed with flightless fruit flies, mosquito larvae and blood worms. 

Noticing male over near the wax paper, lights went out at 12:30p. Unable to see if he is building bubble nest or not but, female seems to keep coaxing him back there. Will check how the progress went in the morning.

View attachment 108993
Do not have female picture but, from same spawn and, red body with white trim around fins. Bought from breeder on ebay with 100% feedback as a pair.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful male! I'll be watching this thread for sure.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*April 28, 2013 10:30p*

Female being chased away, at around 10:30a. Unsure if breeding ocurred overnight as, she would head towards the male and, at times he would let her approach. FInally, after he chased her back to the bamboo vase inside, I took her out with my cuffed hands, and placed her in hospital tank for observation. No cuts or visible scars on here. Eating and active.

Unable to see if there are eggs but, male is tending bubble nest and it is quite large. As not to disturb, did not check too closely. Male takes time there for quite a while, but does come to the back of the tub, looking down and outside. Unsure if he is just checking for eggs or it was not a successful breeding. Will keep light on, overnight and continue observation. He is under bubble nest now, looking up, then coming back and looking down at the bottom so, there is hope that this spawn took.

Will check again in the AM.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*April 29, 2013 1 am*

Okay, I am loving my hobby way too much. I am up watching, checking and loving on these guys (and gals).

I noticed the male looking around inside of the vase, and that is where the female had been resting. I looked at the female and, she looked like she still had eggs. When I went over, she swam into my hand and, I cupped her gently, and placed her back into the tub--observing closely.

Male got all excited and immediately, they started to swim together and head right towards the bubble nest. I noticed him trying to embrace so, I added a tiny bit of water as, it seemed they were having issues with room. 

They are still, side by side under the bubble nest. Duct tape is not your friend when you are trying to observe. I have plastic wrap duct taped, around half of the tub, to keep the humidity in. Of course, that is where his nest is--and the camouflage tape makes it hard to see. 

I will check on them tomorrow. Female has her stripes and seems to be helping with the nest. Male is not offended at all and allowing her to be there. Since I can't see if they are embracing, but can see him being very gentle with her and they are swimming side by side.

She is going into the vertical position so, I will leave them in for the night and check on them in the morning. I also added some extra IAL as, the water was added and I found it excellent when they are breeding.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*Day 3-April 29 11:45p*

(11 am)Mom taken out of the tank this morning, as dad was refusing to let her near the bubble nest. STill unable to see into it at that point but, dad seems to scour bottom, as well as top of tank. Dad staying close to larger bubble nest, under wax paper, but does come back and forth, seemingly checking the bottom for eggs, and then going back and checking bubble nest.

After returning from work (7p), checked mom. She is very active and eating well. No damage to fins or body. YAY!

Dad at top of tub where bubble nest is thickest, but does come to the back, and then goes around the sides. Still overly unsure there are eggs or not but, there seems to be a yellowish tint to the bubble nest, for what I can see under the plastic wrap (used to keep humidity in). 

11p (Dad scouring bottom of tub and spending more time where the dense bubble nest is. He seems to check the top and bottom so, it is hopeful we will have babies soon. He does seem to like coming over, to peer at me at the computer but, then goes back to checking the bottom, and going back to the nest.

Will check progress in the am. Leaving light on, all night and blocking it from fry tank, next to it so they can sleep (Rosetail/pk breeding tub with 8 day old fry).


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Good luck! Sounds like you have some very good fish there!


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

*Spawning stopped and reconditioning*

I believe Mom was very ready but dad was not. He blew the bubble nest and, it appeared they had mated, by his reaction with her the next morning. However, he seemed inattentive to the nest and, after waiting 2 days, I couldn't stand how lonely and hungry he seemed. He was barely at the bubble nest so, I took him out. From what I could see, there were no eggs.

I will recondition for 4 weeks and try again.

I am now introducing and conditioning 3 bettas for spawning. My mustard with a copper female. y red white and blue male. We'll see how it goes.

In same tank but separated are red and white siblings. ALthough it wasn't time for them to make just yet, this will let them get to reintroduce and condition together.


----------



## wish4coner (Mar 22, 2013)

Unfortunately, the female and male did not seem to match. I have conditioned him again and now, have another female with the same coloring and form, in quarantine with him. We will watch and see. He just might not be ready to breed yet.


----------

